# BFP at age 41



## Pippi_elk

I've been lurking on this site following the ups and downs of those in the TTC aged over 40 posts.

I've just got a positive pregnancy test after 5 months TTC. Really surprised as thought it would take much longer at my age. It'll be my first baby...that's if everything goes ok over next few months.
Hope this offers some hope to those TTC who are older.


----------



## izzy29

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Huge congrats to you!! That is beyond exciting!!


----------



## dafrank

Congrats :)


----------



## chrissbe17

Congrats! :)


----------



## BlondMom

Yay! Congrats!

Possibly answer my thread question?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Zianna

Congrats


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

congrats to you! have a h&H 9 months


----------



## spacegirl

wonderful news!!! congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PheeBee

What wonderful news! X


----------



## Pippi_elk

thanks everyone...


----------



## Samanth

Congratulations hun all the best


----------



## Babbs34543

Congrats!! I bet you are over the moon.


----------



## Lady H

Thanks for sharing. I am 40 in June and am convinced I've left it too late after ttc for 9 months so far. Thanks for giving me hope xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lady H, 

I also though we'd left it too late to even conceive.
We only bd once last month as were staying with family for Xmas.
So even more surprised that got pregnant on one attempt. We did the deed on the day I ovulated. Second time to use pressed so don't know if that helped (I never have much egg White cm).

I am afraid to let myself get excited just in case it doesn't stick although I can't think of anything else... Almost had an accident the other day as I wasn't paying attention at a roundabout..That quickly brought me back to reality.


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats xoxo


----------



## Andypanda6570

What great news, congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am also 41 and only now am I trying again after my loss., first month of trying . 
I wish you all the best for a H&H9 months..XOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooke1993

I am almost 35 I have 2 DD and lost a baby 1/3 and now ovulating and hoping and praying I can get a BFP,Congrats again sweets..How are you feeling?


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats thats great news :hugs: x


----------



## Princesssam

Congratulations :)


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations


----------



## heavenly

Pippi_elk said:


> I've been lurking on this site following the ups and downs of those in the TTC aged over 40 posts.
> 
> I've just got a positive pregnancy test after 5 months TTC. Really surprised as thought it would take much longer at my age. It'll be my first baby...that's if everything goes ok over next few months.
> Hope this offers some hope to those TTC who are older.

What wonderful news!! :happydance:


You do give me hope, I have just turned 46.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Heavenly,

hope u get your BFP soon. it was our second time using pressed so I partly attribute it to that as I never had EWCM. We bd on the night I got a positive Opk so just timed it right with ovulation I guess.


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations x


----------



## Pippi_elk

heavenly said:


> What wonderful news!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> You do give me hope, I have just turned 46.

Congrats Heavenly, 
Just saw your good news in the 40+ forum. 
Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy.


----------



## heavenly

Pippi_elk said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> What wonderful news!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> You do give me hope, I have just turned 46.
> 
> Congrats Heavenly,
> Just saw your good news in the 40+ forum.
> Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy.Click to expand...

That wasn't me, more's the pity! I am on CD28, 15DPO and still waiting for AF to turn up.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Heavenly, 
Really sorry.. Had realised my mistake when I was on the 40+ forum today. I got you mixed up... With Bettle i think.
Well fingers crossed for this month. I got my Bfp on 15 DPO but it was quite faint. It was negative on 12 DPO.
Hope this is your lucky month.


----------



## MooseGirl

That is so exciting for you! Wishing you all the best. I hope you have a wonderfully easy pregnancy. 

This gives me hope. I just turned 40 in October, and we've been TTC since June (had one m/c) and we were beginning to give up hope! Well, I was beginning to give up home, husband just says, "Look at you, you're the picture of health. Just keep trying." He's such a rock.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats :)


----------



## Pippi_elk

MooseGirl said:


> That is so exciting for you! Wishing you all the best. I hope you have a wonderfully easy pregnancy.
> 
> This gives me hope. I just turned 40 in October, and we've been TTC since June (had one m/c) and we were beginning to give up hope! Well, I was beginning to give up home, husband just says, "Look at you, you're the picture of health. Just keep trying." He's such a rock.

Thanks Moosegirl, I see your status is expecting... Have you had some good news since you posted?


----------



## MooseGirl

Yes! We're expecting baby #1! Baby's due just before my 41st birthday. Very excited, nervous, scared and happy all at the same time. How is that possible?


----------



## Pippi_elk

MooseGirl said:


> Yes! We're expecting baby #1! Baby's due just before my 41st birthday. Very excited, nervous, scared and happy all at the same time. How is that possible?

Congrats Moosegirl!! Great news. I know what you mean about all the mixed emotions.
I'm trying not to allow myself to get too excited yet... Every sentence when my husband and I mention having a baby...is prefaced with " if everything goes smoothly".
This is our first ever pregnancy so just don't know what to expect.

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! :happydance: Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! :D xx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!


----------



## Pippi_elk

thanks for your best wishes but I'm having a miscarriage...

had spotting for 10 days ...which then turned to bleeding...so went in for an early scan....fetus was only developed to 5 weeks (I was 9 weeks pregnant).

I'm having a natual miscarriage. I'm not distraught but I'm sad that our hopes and dreams are dashed. Eventhough I knew at my age the odds were n't great...emotionally its difficult to be so logical and accepting of it.


----------



## heavenly

So sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Sorry to hear that :hugs:.


----------



## dizzy65

so sorry


----------

